# Debian - IP auf KVM routen



## Tommy57 (16. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf dem Root-Server mit Debian 10.5 zwei virtuelle Maschinen einrichten, die ich später als Webserver verwende. Dazu habe ich drei IPv4 Adressen (Enden auf: ...147, ...134, ...135), die aktuell auf den Root-Server zeigen. Nun möchte ich gerne, dass die beiden IP-Adressen direkt in die VM geroutet werden, was ich nicht hinkriege. Habe leider auch keine gute Anleitung gefunden. Die VM habe ich mit virsh installiert. Ergänze ich dabei den Parameter --network bridge br01 hab ich bei der Installation vom Debian schon gleich zu Beginn Netzwerk Probleme. Ich vermute, dass ich meine Datei /etc/network/interfaces falsch eingestellt habe:


```
source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
iface lo inet6 loopback

auto ens23
iface ens23 inet static
  address XXX.XXX.XXX.147
  netmask 255.255.255.192
  gateway XXX.XXX.XXX.129
  # route XXX.XXX.XXX.128/26 via XXX.XXX.XXX.129
  up route add -net XXX.XXX.XXX.128 netmask 255.255.255.192 gw XXX.XXX.XXX.129 dev ens23

iface ens23 inet6 static
  address XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:abc::2
  netmask 64
  gateway XXXX::1


#Primary network interface(srv01)
auto srv01
iface srv01 inet manual
#Configure bridge and give it a static ip
auto br01
iface br01 inet static
        address XXX.XXX.XXX.134
        netmask 255.255.255.192
        gateway XXX.XXX.XXX.147
        bridge_ports srv01
        bridge_stp off
        bridge_fd 0
        bridge_maxwait 0
        dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
       


#Primary network interface(srv02)
auto srv02
iface srv02 inet manual
#Configure bridge and give it a static ip
auto br02
iface br02 inet static
        address XXX.XXX.XXX.135
        netmask 255.255.255.192
        gateway XXX.XXX.XXX.147
        bridge_ports srv02
        bridge_stp off
        bridge_fd 0
        bridge_maxwait 0
        dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
```


Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## Tommy57 (18. November 2020)

Hat keiner eine Idee 

Oder kennt vllt jemand ein gutes Tutorial?


----------

